

Preventing snooping via power lines - mgronhol
http://alshain.fi/products-random-consumption.html

======
mooism2
_> Problem: Computers are vulnerable to eavesdropping via power lines_

How much of a problem is this? Is this a merely theoretical possibility, is it
actively being exploited? What are the information leakage risks as compared
to e.g. internet advertising, NSA surveillance, malware?

 _> In order to prevent this kind of eavesdropping we have designed a USB
device that dissipates energy with a carefully crafted spectrum..._

How much electricity does this use?

~~~
mgronhol
Yes, it is actually a quite problem because this is something you cannot
counter with encryption or other similar means.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TEMPEST](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TEMPEST)

The power usage is on average 100mA.

